
JavaScript Perlin flames in 1k - ssclafani
http://skypher.com/index.php/2010/11/28/perlin-flames/
======
CountHackulus
This is a really simple algorithm that's been around forever in the demoscene.
You can do fun things like make an arbitrary shape be the source of the
flames. Here's a nice article from (the long missed) flipcode on how the
effect works: [http://www.flipcode.com/archives/The_Art_of_Demomaking-
Issue...](http://www.flipcode.com/archives/The_Art_of_Demomaking-
Issue_05_Filters.shtml)

------
Davertron
I'd love to see more examples of math that make for cool
visualizations/procedurally generated content.

------
kia
Here is an article on Wikipedia about utilized algorithm:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perlin_noise>

------
VMG
doesn't work for me (linux chromium 7)

~~~
sparky
Works for me (64-bit linux chromium 9.0.595.0)

------
kia
Works on Firefox 4b7.

